# New Species of Toads and Frogs Found in Tanzania



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Pretty cool pictures, even if all of the toads look diseased, lol!

BBC NEWS | In Pictures | In pictures: Tanzania's toad haul


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the ones with teh orange worts look cool, they do look like they have Leprosy.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Well call this love a leper day because man are those AWESOME!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Weird looking but cool


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice with a new Leptopelis.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

So are those toxin glands? Very interesting . . .


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Those are some of the freakiest lookong amphibians.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Very exciting! I was wondering the same thing about those lumps... Glands? Decoration? Interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

When Derrick see this he's gonna flip...very cool toads 
Brian


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

They kinda look like turds...Pretty ugly frogs, but very cool looking!

-Matt


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow that is an ugly toad haha.. It doesnt even look real. Its unique looking to say the least.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

those Nectophrynoides sp look like gremlins after they get wet.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen a better "don't eat me" adaptation.


----------

